# TV and reception class



## whatwillbex

Hi

My lo has just started reception class and I have noticed they have a huge tV and they all sit and watch CBeebies when they go in. Then at snack they sit on the mat and watch it then again at home time. 

I don't know why it surprised me. They didn't have this at preschool they sat and had a story or did singing. Preschool seemed so much stricter. It's probably just to help them settle in.
Just wondering if anyone else's reception class does it?

School seems so different from when I went haha


----------



## Wobbles

They watch TV at breakfast club in the girls school, I'm not sure on other times or rainy days.

Sounds like a calm time but like you say whatever happened to story time!!!!


----------



## whatwillbex

I remember having it on rainy days at play time or as a treat at the end of term. I have to admit I've never seen a class of 30 children so quiet! Haha


----------



## lau86

My son mentioned they watch it but I don't think it's an every day thing. I'm not sure how happy I would be if it was every day!!


----------



## whatwillbex

I'm on the fence at the mo. I don't mind her watching it, just surprised. It's still early days maybe they will phase it out?


----------



## becsboo

they have it at our school a massive projection tv on the wall kids love it so if there happy im happy


----------



## Natsku

If that's every day then that's quite a lot of tv time considering most children watch at home as well, wouldn't like that, it ought to be a treat sometimes not every day.


----------



## Babybump87

DD1 just started receiption and they have been watching the TV . They used to watch it in nursery too . 

They don't watch it everyday and not as often in the day as your school . I think they mainly watch some program about a dog lol . Come outside or something it's called . DD1 loves it ! 

I


----------



## c1403

I wouldn't be happy if that was an every day occurance a group story time is much more beneficial in my opinion. Can understand the odd treat on a rainy day but 2-3 times a day is excessive I feel.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Wow, it's not something I've ever heard of! I can imagine it would go down like a lead balloon at my kids school; there are quite a few families in my children's classes who are screen free or have TV time only at weekends (not me, I'm terrible for putting the TV on :blush:).


----------



## george83

The school I used to teach in let children watch dvd's quite often, I was the mean teacher as I only put them on at Christmas and once when it fitted in with the end of our literacy unit as a film of a book we'd covered. I think it becomes a bit of a convenient way of managing what can be lively times of the day although there are some good educational programs on there. I'm old fashioned in that I like to share a book with my classes


----------



## Zephram

That's something that simply doesn't happen in NZ at kindergarten or school. I can't imagine why they think it's necessary? I would be extremely upset if the education institution my kids went to was putting them in front of the tv like that.


----------



## zorak

I'm a Scottish teacher. We do have Smart boards in class but they are rarely used for straight viewing. I use mine for presentations and interactive games. It's rare to use a video to teach something though not unheard of. Using cbeebies like that is appalling. Whatever happened to an end of day story? My norm would be welcome songs, background music for snack and story time at the end of the day or if we have 5 mins to fill at the end of an activity.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Rio has come home and asked for numberjacks on as they've watched it at school. It is a cartoon that's (used to be) on CBeebies but it's educational too. I don't mind that they've watched it. I don't think it's every day either and not for that long. Rio probably gets way more screen time than he should though I'm not that strict with it these days.


----------



## whatwillbex

So I've had a look and it's an educational white board which they also play CBeebies on and short films. She said she was playing a number game on it. . She sang this lovely song yesterday and I said did your teacher teach you that. No it was on the to at school. I felt really sad. I'm trying to keep an open mind as they are a "good" school and it wasn't our first choice it was what was offered.
So I'm trying to be positive that they must have an idea what they are doing. I'm just a bit old fashioned and like her to socialise with peers and interact and learn through play.
I let her watch lots of TVs at home haha especially at the moment being ready to pop. I'm hoping it's just easing them into it and they will phase it out soon. She loves reading I don't won't her to loose her love of books. I don't feel comfortable to say anything I might look like a pushy parent. Just wanted to see if other school were the same x


----------



## luci and bump

My DD is in year 1, and all their classrooms have an interactive whiteboard they use to watch tv/films. She watches number blocks, which we watch at home sometimes (it breaks numbers into cubes to demonstrate how you can make numbers different ways) but they use it within their lessons. I wouldn't be happy if she said they sat and watched it during snack time. Her school use snack time as a social time, they sit in small groups with a teacher and have a discussion about different topics.
The only time the tv is used as a recreational thing is during wet play, when the teachers tend to put a film on for them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

My DD seemed to watch quite a lot of tv when she was in reception. I was quite surprised. They did do a lot of academic work too though and she learnt a lot, so I guess it all balanced out.


----------



## sequeena

Doesn't bother me, my son's class watches movies :haha:


----------



## SophiasMummy

My daughters reception class watched tom and jerry, usually on rainy days when they couldnt play outside or just before school holidays when they'd all be really tired and not really up to doing a lot of work.

I didn't mind


----------



## CaptainMummy

I don't think they have tvs in the classrooms at my daughters school, but it wouldn't bother me if they watched it fir a short time each day. They are working hard for a long time so I think it's nice that they get 15 minutes or so to relax and watch something they enjoy


----------



## LoraLoo

Ours have never had this and im a bit surprised at it


----------

